# Do nail whitening pencils work?



## Momo (Jun 1, 2007)

Do those white nail pencils work for getting presentable nails? I go au naturale and the problem is sometimes my nails get stained (I cant help it!) and that causes my otherwise well groomed nails to look grubby. I hate nail polish, since I stopped wearing it my nails have been long and healthy lol


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

hey hey






i think theyre a great temporary fix if youre in a rush to get out the door. i normally buff my nails and use the pencil to give them a natural but healthy look, if its cheap, its a good investment!


----------



## Momo (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try it


----------



## Ashley (Jun 3, 2007)

I think if your nails are pretty stained, it won't do much. But if the stain is pretty light, then it's pretty good for having clean looking nails.


----------



## Momo (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmm yeah they are not like stained brown or anything lol. I will give pencils a try.


----------



## Nox (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm, I've never heard of this?

Does anyone have a picture or description of what it looks like and how to use one?


----------



## Momo (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is sephora's

Amazon.com: Sephora Nail Whitening Pencil: Beauty

Quote:
Glide this white pencil underneath the edge of your nail to whiten and brighten the nail tip. Excellent for frequent polish wearers who want to go au naturel in an instant. The handy cap also doubles as a cuticle pusher.



sounds tempting to me!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2007)

no they do not work. They can make your nails look whiter at first glance, but if you look under the free edge of the nail there is all this white gunk there, and on the skin under the nail too.

Plus, if you have ANY dirt under the nails to start with, it shows up 'in' or 'through' the white.


----------



## Momo (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no they do not work. They can make your nails look whiter at first glance, but if you look under the free edge of the nail there is all this white gunk there, and on the skin under the nail too.
Plus, if you have ANY dirt under the nails to start with, it shows up 'in' or 'through' the white.





Oh



white gunk isn't cool. I guess I won't be rushing out to buy it before I leave but I might try this someday


----------



## Ashley (Jun 5, 2007)

It's kinda like a white eyeliner for under your nails. When I used it, I had no problems with dirty. In fact, I would imagine that the white would scrape out the dirt.


----------

